# Carpet Glue?



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

What is the best glue to reglue the ends of the carpet lining in under gunnel rod holders that has curled up after 10+ years?

Is it easier to replace the carpet with Sea Dek?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

3m Hi-Strength 90...comes in a spray can.

Warning: you got one shot to lay it where you want it.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

spray can! sheeesh..

I guess I could mask the sides of the rod holder, spray the holder all the way to the edge, roll the loose carpet back down, then wedge a piece of a pool noodle or something in there to hold it until it sets, and then pull the masking tape off.

Thanks Duck.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Contact cement can be brushed on without creating a mess. Spray can adhesive is a bit scary when you are trying to keep it contained to a certain area. You would have to tape and cover any areas that could get over spray.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Yep - spray can.

It is the same glue that is used to put the interior roof liners in cars.

Listen to el9 - tape and cover up a big area. No need for the noodle. Just hold it for a few minutes and slowly flop into place.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

I used this on carpet under the gunnels of my Challenger.  10 years later and still holding like day one.  This is what HB uses on their gunnel carpet too. Brush it on, let it tack up and press down. Done!


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

> I used this on carpet under the gunnels of my Challenger.  10 years later and still holding like day one.  This is what HB uses on their gunnel carpet too. Brush it on, let it tack up and press down.  Done!


The same thing Hydroturf recommends for installing Hydroturf that is purchased without the adhesive backing.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

That's the exact cement I have used in the past, it works well. Just follow the directions and avoid dripping it anywhere you dont want it.


----------

